# Anavar only 8 week cycle.



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

2nd day of my 50,mg ed, 8 wk cycle, im taking 25 am and 25 pm!

The strength i experianced today was unbeliveable, i can feel the oxandrolone cursing thru my veins after only two days.

I was on the treadmill and i felt like i had tons and tons of energy!

3rd day tomorrow! eating loads of eggs and whey and wholemeal!

will keep you updated on my progress.

nige


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Is it ProChem Anavar mate?


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes it is and i'v heard pro chem gear is good stuff!

heres a pic








tab








tub

3 days in now!

cheers


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah thats what I've got, dying to try them but kind of injured at the moment so holding off, will follow this with interest then................ completely off topic but does the bottle really rattle when you shake it, I have my reasons for asking?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

im using some of that right now.

single 50mg/day with 300mg/week test e all prochem.

its most definitely not anavar. it feels like winstrol. i have really sore knee and shoulder joints, which i only get from winstrol.

i never got this with 40mg/day anavar only previously. so unless there is a dose where anavar does this (which im very much not aware of). its not anavar.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> im using some of that right now.
> 
> single 50mg/day with 300mg/week test e all prochem.
> 
> ...


Its pretty much all costs the same to be made. I would see no reason why a company would use winstrol instead of oxandrolone.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

its definatly not Anavar and you have come to this fact because you have aching joints.....nice one....well i don't suffer from aching joints on Winny i do suffer from aching joints on GH so if i take this Anavar does that mean it is GH??

there is a good test when you get your bloods done next check your good cholestrol(HDL) if it has only dropped by a few points then it is not winny as winny has a real bad effect on HDL.....



godsgifttoearth said:


> im using some of that right now.
> 
> single 50mg/day with 300mg/week test e all prochem.
> 
> ...


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Well i hope it is oxan, can't say i've got any joint pain but its only my third day! how long does it take for the joint pain to kick in?

the tabs rattle in the tub! but the tub is solid so no rattles from that.

cheers


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

huytonturbo said:


> Well i hope it is oxan, can't say i've got any joint pain but its only my third day! how long does it take for the joint pain to kick in?
> 
> the tabs rattle in the tub! but the tub is solid so no rattles from that.
> 
> cheers


First, Its takes usually 7-14 days for the Oxandrolone to kick in.

Second, Oxandrolone is associated with tendon/ligament healing. So the dis-comfort you are feeling might be a good thing.

Third, Winny is just as expensive to make as Anavar. Makes no sense switching the products. ProChem is pretty credible, so unless it fake Pro Chem, i would throw that idea out the window.

I think the problem here is that your on the 3rd day and are expecting d-bol like results. Chill out, work with the dosage, and post back in about 5 days


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Well im not in any discomfort at the mo, i was just summizing as to when i would get joint pain if it was winstrol. Ive done my research and i understand i will not grow with oxan, i just want keep my 14 stone size but trim down the excess fat mostly on the belly. will keep updatig on the progress, thanks for the replies.

cheers


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Those anavar gave me the two bob bits at the end of my cycle. Had to drop them in the end.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

huytonturbo said:


> Well im not in any discomfort at the mo, i was just summizing as to when i would get joint pain if it was winstrol. Ive done my research and i understand i will not grow with oxan, i just want keep my 14 stone size but trim down the excess fat mostly on the belly. will keep updatig on the progress, thanks for the replies.
> 
> cheers


this is not true you wilol grow on Var the amount is less than other orals but you will grow, yes there has been some research on the fact that Var could increase the bodies ability to burn fat as a secondry function but if you are using it just for this purpose you are using the wrong compound.....

i am using Var on my next cycle which will be my first in 8months and i can tell you that i am expecting to grow alot....


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

ta pscarb

Yes it is a secondary objective loosing the bf and my first is to gain shape and hardness around my 14 stone frame. Which i understand that oxan will help me hold on to my muscle as i train to loose the excess bf. As long as my diet is in check! well that certainly is.

It's an exciting journey and this board has really helped me.By reading all the theories and ideas based round training and gear.

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

engllishboy said:


> Those anavar gave me the two bob bits at the end of my cycle. Had to drop them in the end.


did you use them at the end of the cycle or all the way through?


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Ive had a lot of gas since i started, bug strong gusts! dont know if thats the tabs or all the protein i have been eating.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

huytonturbo said:


> Well i hope it is oxan, can't say i've got any joint pain but its only my third day! how long does it take for the joint pain to kick in?
> 
> the tabs rattle in the tub! but the tub is solid so no rattles from that.
> 
> cheers


I'm sure it is Var mate as ProChem have a good following as far as I know and I have read loads of reports of joint pain with Var only anyway so I don't see how thats any proof of it not being Var!

Cheers for the rattling thing, was just checking something that my source said to me.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Cheers for the rattling thing, was just checking something that my source said to me.


what? they make a good prezzy for babies:lol:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Uriel said:


> what? they make a good prezzy for babies:lol:


Ha ha ha, its a long story mate but nothing to do with babies lol!:laugh: :lol:


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Slindog said:


> First, Its takes usually 7-14 days for the Oxandrolone to kick in.
> 
> Second, Oxandrolone is associated with tendon/ligament healing. So the dis-comfort you are feeling might be a good thing.
> 
> ...


When you say it cost the same to make. I presume you mean to actually make the tablet and package them? And I will agree with you on that...But if you mean overall then that's total nonsense, last time I checked Oxandrolone is the most expensive raw (staeroid) material at $27,000kg, and stanz is $4,900kg. This is why you very rarely get good oxandrolone. And I'll be totally honest with you for the price I was offered pro-chem Var for, I immediately thought it must be stanz.. the maths just didn't work out....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tom jones said:


> When you say it cost the same to make. I presume you mean to actually make the tablet and package them? And I will agree with you on that...But if you mean overall then that's total nonsense, last time I checked Oxandrolone is the most expensive raw (staeroid) material at $****kg, and stanz is $****kg. This is why you very rarely get good oxandrolone. And I'll be totally honest with you for the price I was offered pro-chem Var for, I immediately thought it must be stanz.. the maths just didn't work out....


so you only would buy it if the cost was stupidly high?? with that way of thinking there is no genuine Var on the market....unless obvouisly you are buying it from a source who is at the end of a very long chain so the price is so high it is then Var??


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so you only would buy it if the cost was stupidly high?? with that way of thinking there is no genuine Var on the market....unless obvouisly you are buying it from a source who is at the end of a very long chain so the price is so high it is then Var??


Stupidly high?? Possibly- if I was desperate! Put it another way, I would rather overpay for quality, than underpay for rubbish.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Having said that-Pscarb- you are correct ,that you simply should not judge that the Var is good if the prie is high. Personally when it comes to purchasing Var, I check the source, or I want to see COA's on the batches done by a reputable lab.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

and so you should this is why i only buy from reputable labs....so who's Var do you buy then


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

For years I used Bonovar. I know they're a Thai UG but I found them very good. But as the tabs are 2.5mg, it did work out expensive taking 10 to 15 per day. Now I use Unigen, picked them up in a Bangkok pharmacy.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

are SB labs any good for var? also, has anyone tried their dbol?


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

synthasize said:


> are SB labs any good for var? also, has anyone tried their dbol?


No. They're Thai UG, that claim that they had their produts approved by the FDA- but they never did. Ive never tried, but many guys I know that have dont rate them.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tom jones said:


> For years I used Bonovar. I know they're a Thai UG but I found them very good. But as the tabs are 2.5mg, it did work out expensive taking 10 to 15 per day. Now I use Unigen, picked them up in a Bangkok pharmacy.


i have used upjohn which where very good i have used both ROHM and PC both as good....

would be interested in seeing the COA's for Bonovar and Unigen though for future reference....


----------



## learner23 (Feb 25, 2009)

pscarb what would you say anavar is best for then? from reading through posts on here about anavar i got impression it was good for lean muscle and dropping bodyfat,

do you rate anavar only as a first oral cycle???


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have used upjohn which where very good i have used both ROHM and PC both as good....
> 
> would be interested in seeing the COA's for Bonovar and Unigen though for future reference....


upjohn-very good(so I hear), never been able to source!

Body research did actually get a COA done, I think it was dated 2005.

Unigen- theirs is Thai FDA approved. COA's would have been done.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I dont use aas.However, i follow these threads with interest.What i find so alarming is the veritable minefield that exists when buying them.Are they fake, is the concentration correct,etc etc.How are you supposed to ensure what your are taking or injecting is safe? I suppose trusting your dealer is paramount, however the very nature of the large amounts of money involved, may lead even the most trusted "source" astray.Pardon my naivety, but cant you simply visit a private doctor,then perhaps the source might be more likely to be reliable?using anything that might have been cooked up in a thailand kitchen wouldnt inspire confidence?


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

essexboy said:


> I dont use aas.However, i follow these threads with interest.What i find so alarming is the veritable minefield that exists when buying them.Are they fake, is the concentration correct,etc etc.How are you supposed to ensure what your are taking or injecting is safe? I suppose trusting your dealer is paramount, however the very nature of the large amounts of money involved, may lead even the most trusted "source" astray.Pardon my naivety, but cant you simply visit a private doctor,then perhaps the source might be more likely to be reliable?using anything that might have been cooked up in a thailand kitchen wouldnt inspire confidence?


No to my knowledge a private doctor cannot prescribe. You can get many core products that are made by legit pharma companies. Or others that are pharma, but are for veterinarian purposes only. The ones to stay away from are the counterfeit. There are a few UG that are good, Pscarb has mentioned a few...

Anyway heres a link into the Unigen Oxandrolone I mentioned http://www.bartbodybuilding.com/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=4109&sid=10ee14f46ca5170d3c64720f93c18eae


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> its definatly not Anavar and you have come to this fact because you have aching joints.....nice one....well i don't suffer from aching joints on Winny i do suffer from aching joints on GH so if i take this Anavar does that mean it is GH??
> 
> there is a good test when you get your bloods done next check your good cholestrol(HDL) if it has only dropped by a few points then it is not winny as winny has a real bad effect on HDL.....


i think thats a little unfair.

i said that @ 40mg/day of anavar only. i never got joint pain.

i get joint pain with winstrol @ as low as 25mg/day

if someone said they got bad sweats and insomnia with tren, and then with another tren product they didnt. it would be fair to assume there was no/less tren present. or if someone bought what they thought was tren, but experienced huge hunger increases. it would be safe to assume it was more than likely EQ not tren. as i sure as hell have never experienced hunger increases with tren e.

its not an 'aching' joint. its swollen, dry, grinding painful joints. the exact same sensation i get with winstrol after a few weeks. as i said in my post, i was unaware or any reported problems with dry joints with genuine anavar. if this is incorrect, then i will withdraw my original statement.

if my cholesterol blood work is an accurate test of weather it is anavar or winstrol. then so are my joint issues. i could have really bad blood levels to begin with. both are not really any more accurate than the other.

i dont see why the board has such a blind allegiance to certain labs. all labs can turn bad (as witnessed a few times). a lab can get screwed by its raw supplier. so many variables. im not slating prochem. im using its test e 300 atm. and am happy with it.

im running the low dose test and anvar to aid in injury/post op recovery. i have some underlying tendon issues, and anavar is shown to help with this. so i am a little annoyed and concerned that im experiencing joint pain that i only get from winstrol, which attribute to the injury in the first place.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the board has no blind allegiance to any lab i would of said the same as i did be it Apex/Zenica/ROHM etc....you made a statement as fact just because your joints felt bad and what i replied with is exactly the same...

you get joint pain from winny when i first started using GH i got joint pain from that but now hardly any so does that mean the GH i am using is actually just water? how is my comparison any different?

I don't get night sweats from Tren does that mean i have never used Tren just Deca??

my point is that you have come on and said it is most definitely not Anavar yet you have not tested it your just going by feel??

the only fact really about all this is that you are experiencing joint pain from a steroid when in post OP recovery don't you think the sensible thing then would be to stop all the gear??

just a thought mate you mention when you used Var at 40mg before you had no joint pain what so ever how do you know this was genuine? seriously was it pharmacy? if not what Lab and how do you know it was a genuine product....and just before you go off on one i would ask this if it was any lab....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tom jones said:


> upjohn-very good(so I hear), never been able to source!
> 
> Body research did actually get a COA done, I think it was dated 2005.
> 
> Unigen- theirs is Thai FDA approved. COA's would have been done.


upjohn are amazing mate but not practical when your a male using Var as the dose is high yet the tabs are only 2.5mg.

would like to see the COA if you have it mate just for my records



essexboy said:


> I dont use aas.However, i follow these threads with interest.What i find so alarming is the veritable minefield that exists when buying them.Are they fake, is the concentration correct,etc etc.How are you supposed to ensure what your are taking or injecting is safe? I suppose trusting your dealer is paramount, however the very nature of the large amounts of money involved, may lead even the most trusted "source" astray.Pardon my naivety, but cant you simply visit a private doctor,then perhaps the source might be more likely to be reliable?using anything that might have been cooked up in a thailand kitchen wouldnt inspire confidence?


it all comes to reputation of the lab and experiance of the user to be honest...it is a minefeild but to be fair in the UK we have many labs and most are good labs, because we have boards like this one means that guys can get feedback from many many users for feedback believe me it was alot worse 10yrs ago.....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I suffered joint pain on Anavar but i am prone to occassional joint discomfort anyway. That said, quite a few other people have also mentioned these side effects using Var. If i was to try it again (whch is unlikely) i would try a different lab to Pro Chem that i have just used, i hear that Alpha Pharma Var is a bit better concentrated.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Smitch said:


> I suffered joint pain on Anavar but i am prone to occassional joint discomfort anyway. That said, quite a few other people have also mentioned these side effects using Var. If i was to try it again (whch is unlikely) i would try a different lab to Pro Chem that i have just used, i hear that Alpha Pharma Var is a bit better concentrated.


Have you ever though that the reason you have joint pain on Var, is that it increases your strength very quickly- Its the extra poundage that you're doing is giving you the joint ache. See if you can get hold of the Unigen Oxavar- its really good.


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

tom jones said:


> Have you ever though that the reason you have joint pain on Var, is that it increases your strength very quickly- Its the extra poundage that you're doing is giving you the joint ache. See if you can get hold of the Unigen Oxavar- its really good.


makes sense!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> did you use them at the end of the cycle or all the way through?


I started them two weeks before i finished the test, with the intention of using up until i start my pct...which is a week on Thursday. But i was ****ting alot and had stomach pains. Someone, on another board i think, said they had the same things from anavar, so i dropped it, and it cleared up in a couple of days. Which would suck if it was coincidental, but i dont want to take the risk.


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

10 days in....my strength has risen nicely, but is that just the placebo effect! puttin an extra 20 on each lift. Feel like im growing even when i just sitting down and recovery from my session takes much longer. i can feel my shoulders and back just slowly ripping! hope these tabs are legit cos i can see a lot of progress happening in these 6-8 weeks if they are.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The bottle and tabs look real, same as mine were anyway.


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

yer nice one smitch

I hope they are, the guy seems legit and i am starting to feel really good! Started the initial 4 day creatine bulk yesterday and coming up to two weeks on 25mg am and 25pm ed.

I just finished a good chest, bicep workout and wow. i had to get my camera out to take a pic because the pump i was feeling was immense. I was posing for the pic all pumped up and i must have clenched my chest much too hard because they were truly pumped and then felt like they went into a cramp type of feeling. all rock hard and tight.

I was worried big time, but they have eased off now and i can still feel a little soreness! But lets see.

cheers


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

feeling ok now. But that pump was amazing!


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Well been on the cycle for 18 days now, 50mg ed and everything is going well, My strength has gone up in every lift i'm doing. I was expecting a few lbs here and their but i'm putting an extra 20-30 lbs on all lifts wow

I have been keeping a good diet, a lot more protein intake than i normally would. I have put on 6 lbs body weight which i was not expecting in such a short amount of time! People are saying i'm looking a lot stockier and i do feel pumped most of the time. Its all feeling good and i have another 5-6 weeks left so lets see what happens.

cheers


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Im thinking of doing a similar cycle in the new year

how much do people normally pay for anavar?


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

various prices but always expensive!


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

huytonturbo said:


> various prices but always expensive!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Miller said:


> whats a ballpark figure mate, Im hearing £**** per 5mg!!!??


cant talk about prices mate!


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

sorry, I wasnt asking to be supplied, just strike that anyway


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

miller can you eddit your post.

and also to the OP how much longer have you got of your cycle?


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi there

I have been on for 3 weeks so far, have enough for another 5 weeks at 50ml ed. Was thinking of changing it slightly and doing 75 ml ed for the last two weeks bringing it down to a 6 week cycle! need advice on this really!

cant wait to get in the gym later, i'm raring to go!

will post a few pics soon i'll put together a little montage.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

is this your first cycle?

are you taking any liver suport?


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes first cycle

I chose anavar as althou it was weaker than most other steroids it will give me a good base, it will teach me how to treat them with respect, taking it everyday at specified times. Using supplements etc, researching pct

Then if i do decide to do another cycle in the future "after xmas" i understand it a whole lot better!

I know a mate who went straight into oxys and he went big all over but lost it all!

I dont want to make any mistakes at all on this journey!

taking milk thistle caps from holland and barret and loads of water, always carrying a bottle round with me, although not to much as that can wash all the goodness out my system! essential salts and all that!

cheers


----------



## chris12350 (Nov 24, 2009)

just summin to help you out mate ....

Anavar

(Oxandrolone)

Anavar (oxandrolone) is not very toxic, not very androgenic, mildly anabolic, and pretty mild on the body´s HPTA (Hypothalamic-Testicular-Pituitary-Axis). Those are its 4 major points, and I´d like to examine each one a bit further; as usual, gym-rumors and internet conjecture has made this steroid the subject of many misconceptions.

Anavar (Oxandrolone) Side Effects

First of all, and this will come as no surprise to many people, Anavar (oxandrolone) is quite mild on your liver. It´s probably the mildest oral steroid available today. Dosages of up to 80mgs/day are easily tolerated by most men, and most side effects often found with other steroids are not common with ´var (1). For this reason, Anavar is frequently the steroid of choice for many top level female bodybuilders and other athletes.

Anavar Dosage

Due to its being a mild steroid in every sense of the word, high amounts of Anavar dosage are needed. It binds reasonably well to the AR, but pretty high doses are still needed and I would never suggest doing less than 20mgs/day. In fact, 20-80mgs are needed to start halting AIDS related wasting(1) and recovering weight for burn victims (2) so that´s the range I´d recommend keeping your dosages in concerning this compound. Personally, I´d use 100mgs/day if I were ever going to try this stuff. Any less than this amount (20-100mgs) would be a waste. For women, however, I think 2.5-10mgs/day would suffice. Virilation is not a concern with this compound, as it is only very mildly androgenic (3). Water retention is also virtually nil with it.

Although Anavar is an oral steroid, and has been alpha-alkylated to survive oral ingestion and the first pass through the liver, it´s still relatively mild in that respect too..., the unique chemical configuration of oxandrolone both confers a resistance to liver metabolism as well as noticable anabolic activity. It would also appear that Anavar appears not to exhibit the serious hepatotoxic effects (jaundice, cholestatic hepatitis, peliosis hepatis, hyperplasias and neoplasms) typically attributed to the C17alpha-alkylated AASs. (17) Anavar has even been used successfully in some studies to heal cutaneous wounds (7), or to improve respiratory function (18). Both of these novel properties could make it a good choice for in-season use for boxers, Mixed Martial Arts competitors, and other such athletes.

Anavar and Fat Loss

Now here´s some interesting stuff for anyone interested primarily in the fat loss properties of this stuff: Anavar may be what we´d call a "fat-burning steroid". Abdominal and visceral fat were both reduced in one study when subjects in the low/normal natural testosterone range used anavar (4). In another study, appendicular, total, and trunk fat were all reduced with a relatively small dose of 20mgs/day (8), and no exercise. In addition, weight gained with ´var may be nearly permanent too. It might not be much, but you´ll stand a good chance of keeping most of it. In one study, subjects maintained their weight (re)gains from anavar for at least 6 months after cessation (2)! Concomitantly, in another study, Twelve weeks after discontinuing oxandrolone, 83% of the reductions in total, trunk, and extremity fat were also sustained (8)! If you´re regaining weight, Anavar will give you nearly permanent gains, and if you are trying to lose fat (and you keep your diet in check), the fat lost with Anavar is basically looks to be nearly permanent. Check this chart out:

Absolute change in total fat mass (A) and trunk fat ( B) by dual-energy X-ray absorptiometry from baseline to study week 12 (solid bars) and from baseline to study week 24 (open bars) in the placebo (n = 12) and the oxandrolone (n = 20) study groups. Values are means ± SE. *Significant decrease from baseline, P < 0.001. Significant difference between study groups for change in fat mass from 0 to 12 wk, P < 0.001. (15)(8)

Anavar Cycles

Keep in mind this is all without any Post-Cycle-Therapy, and without any change in diet or training! And although many of the studies done on oxandrolone use elderly men or young boys as the test subjects, some evidence suggests that many of the effects of oxandrolone are not age dependant (11). If you are following the typical "time on = time off" protocol, this means you can lose a bunch of fat during your time on, then keep most (if not all) of it off until your next cycle. That makes it a great drug for athletes who are drug tested and need to be clean for their season, yet need to keep the fat/weight they lost on their cycle off& I´m thinking about wrestlers and other weight-class athletes. Anavar is also the clear choice for a "spring-cutting" cycle, to look great at the beach and you can use it up until the summer starts, and then keep the fat off during the entire beach season!

Anavar is great for strength and cutting purposes, but not for bulking or a lot of weight gain. In other words, what I´m saying is that everything you gain will be solid. Personally I am leaning towards a theory which basically purports that the more solid your gains are, the more you´ll keep (percentage-wise). It makes sense, when you think about it; people make a lot of weight gains on the highly water-retentive steroids (Dbol, A50, long estered testosteones, etc. ), but lose the greatest percentage of their gains afterwards. The same seems to be opposite for the steroids which cause less (or no) water retention (Anavar, Primo, Winstrol, etc& ).

So why else may you keep such a high proportion of what you gained on ´var? Well, I think it may be due to it´s relatively light impact on the HPTA, which brings me to my final point; Anavar will not totally shut down your HPTA, especially at lower doses (unlike testosterone, which will eventually do this even at a 100mg dose, or deca which will do it with a single 100mg dose). This could be due, at least partly, to the fact that Anavar doesn´t aromatize (convert to estrogen).

Serum testosterone, SHBG (Sex Hormone Binding Globulin), and LH (Leutinizing Hormone) will be slightly suppressed with low doses of Anavar, but less than with other compounds. FSH (Follicle Stimulating Hormone) , IGF1 (Insulin Like Growth Factor 1) and GH (Growth Hormone) will not be suppressed with a low dose of Anavar, but will actually be raised significantly (12)(13)(14) as you may have guessed, and LH will even experience a "rebound" effect when you stop using anavar (3) If your endocrine system and HPTA are funtioning normally, you should be able to use anavar with minimal insult to it, and can even keep most of your values within the normal range (5).

Thus, Anavar may even be ideal for use in bridges between cycles, (at very low doses under 10mgs perhaps), or as previously mentioned, for cutting/strength cycles at 50-100mgs.

How to Buy Anavar

It´s relatively high cost is its only major drawback when you buy Anavar. Tablets can typically sell in Mexico or on the black market for up to a dollar (1USD) per 10mgs. Many black market dealers or Underground Labs, however offer capsules, liquid form (or in some cases, even their own brand of tabs) for substantially less money than the legit pharmaceutical versions, or even veterinary versions found overseas.

Anavar Profile

[17b-hydroxy-17a-methyl-2-oxa-5a-androstane-3-one]

Molecular Weight: 306.4442

Formula: C19H30O3

Melting Point: 235 238 Celcius

Manufacturer: BTG, SPA, Originally Searle (1964)

Effective dose: (Men)20-100mgs/day (or .125mg/kg~bdywt); (Women) 2.5-20mgs.day

Active Life: 8-12 hours

Detection Time: 3 weeks

Anabolic/Androgenic Ratio (Range): 322-630:24


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

cheers for that solid, i love that writeup, its all positive. wonder if 100mg for the last two weeks would be the icing on the cake to end the first cycle!


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

4 weeks today of 50mg ed! its all flowing good....muscles are looking tight ! feeling pumps all times, one minute its my biceps, next my calf!

In regards to fat loss. id say that it makes the abs pumped, probably because we use them all the time,use= PUMPS=tightness=slimmer midriff

4 weeks left of 50mg ed! what is the peoples views of shortening it to 2 weeks of 100mg ed for 2 weeks?

ps: my balls are aching all the time, whats the score?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

> its definatly not Anavar and you have come to this fact because you have aching joints.....nice one....well i don't suffer from aching joints on Winny i do suffer from aching joints on GH


could people that get aching joints get this because their strength increases quickly ? i usually do some strength training before i go on - as i know strength goes up very quickly indeed- so i try prepare for that- some may see a great strength increase but possibly the body is not ready prepared for that and causes aching joints ??


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

> 4 weeks left of 50mg ed! what is the peoples views of shortening it to 2 weeks of 100mg ed for 2 weeks?


If it is working how you want then why change ?? keep lower dose for longer if you are getting the desired affect- what pct are you going to run ??


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> If it is working how you want then why change ?? keep lower dose for longer if you are getting the desired affect- what pct are you going to run ??


Well stomper, first off i am lovin the pump and guess i have caught the bug in a way! im sure we all have heard the theory that more is better? its just an idea what is the general view?

Pct will be clomid for a few weeks!

thanks nige


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

more is not always better but var is mild so taking a little more should not hurt.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> more is not always better but var is mild so taking a little more should not hurt.


Who's the sweetheart in you avy mate? look like Monger Mob


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

> Who's the sweetheart in you avy mate? look like Monger Mob


Just a mate of mine ;o)

Taking more var could supress your system a little more - so could take longer to recover

what you gain with the increased var could be evened out by the extra supression.


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks for the advice and views guys, and seeing as I'm enjoying the cycle so much i have decided to see it out for the full 8 weeks! don't want to be too greedy!

cheers


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Any updated before and after pics mate, im considering running something like this. Just need to find a reliable source.....


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Im only finishing my 5th week this week! so im gonna wait till the full 8 weeks to post a few pics!

update! strength gains seems to have stalled for the past two weeks or so! the initial strength i gained has stayed, but i haven't pushed it really to try higher weights! last two weeks over xmas is when im going to push for a higher weight, especially with that seasonal higher intake of foods!


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> its definatly not Anavar and you have come to this fact because you have aching joints.....nice one....well i don't suffer from aching joints on Winny i do suffer from aching joints on GH so if i take this Anavar does that mean it is GH??
> 
> there is a good test when you get your bloods done next check your good cholestrol(HDL) if it has only dropped by a few points then it is not winny as winny has a real bad effect on HDL.....


 I am same i don't experience any achy joints on winny or var, but my HDL went down the $hitter when i used them together, with the var make sure u take enough fish oils and healthy fats, or maybe use a lipid support supplement.


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> could people that get aching joints get this because their strength increases quickly ? i usually do some strength training before i go on - as i know strength goes up very quickly indeed- so i try prepare for that- some may see a great strength increase but possibly the body is not ready prepared for that and causes aching joints ??


my knees are most definitely not from increasing strength because at present im doing very light leg work as recovery from the operation.

i dont think people quite grasp what i was describing with the joint issue. get a mortar and pestel. put some salt in it. now push down on the mortar and move it around. that sandy gritty scraping feeling you get, is what my shoulders and knees felt like. I ONLY GET THIS WITH WINSTROL. not with test, not with tren (which increased my strength a **** load more than anavar ever did) not with masteron. i didnt get this when i was taking my own 40mg/ml home made liquid anavar on its own.

no one ever cleared up if anavar caused dry joints. not sore joints. but dry sandy joints like you have osteoarthritis. i've never heard it associated with anavar on any forum.

the fact i stopped taking the prochem anavar and the gritty feeling wore off after a week also meant it was nothing to do with weights.

people are far too quick to trust labs.......


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't have dry joints but if i hunch my shoulders up and around, its not uncomfortable! its actually a nice feeling to rotate and stretch them! i can feel and hear little cracks and creaks! but i put that down to working out regularly!

I think im starting to like these bad boys! the strength and shape coming on well! = confidence is great! getting a few stretch marks so i know im growing!

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

godsgifttoearth said:


> my knees are most definitely not from increasing strength because at present im doing very light leg work as recovery from the operation.
> 
> i dont think people quite grasp what i was describing with the joint issue. get a mortar and pestel. put some salt in it. now push down on the mortar and move it around. that sandy gritty scraping feeling you get, is what my shoulders and knees felt like. I ONLY GET THIS WITH WINSTROL. not with test, not with tren (which increased my strength a **** load more than anavar ever did) not with masteron. i didnt get this when i was taking my own 40mg/ml home made liquid anavar on its own.
> 
> ...


not really mate i think people are to quick to slate them......i have just started my PC Var cycle and i am running 150-200mg a day so by your assumption my joints will be fukced in less than a week so we will see.....i still say that to assume that the Var your taking is in fact winny is foolish as you have no proof but hey you can think what you want simple answer would be not to use PC again you obvouisly don't trust the lab


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> not really mate i think people are to quick to slate them......i have just started my PC Var cycle and i am running 150-200mg a day so by your assumption my joints will be fukced in less than a week so we will see.....i still say that to assume that the Var your taking is in fact winny is foolish as you have no proof but hey you can think what you want simple answer would be not to use PC again you obvouisly don't trust the lab


see im not meaning to come across as slating them.

i've used their oral range and was very very impressed (especially drol) with it all except the anavar which just didnt feel like it should.

im currently using their test e 300 and its doing what it should do, and for the price i paid, im very happy with the results. i also have serveral vials of tren e which if i ever fix my hams, i will use with no second thoughts.

if someone will literally say, anavar can in some people cause a drying out of the joints. then i will happyily withdraw all comments on the legitamacy of the anavar. but no one has yet stated that anavar can cause winstrol like joint pain. or even anavar in higher doses can cause the dry joints etc. but so far no one has actually stated this. they've said sore joints similar to GH. a feeling im also familiar with, and its just not the same i was experiencing.

say i am correct and it is infact winstrol from a bad batch. im not saying the lab did this deliberatly. powder sources can screw you over even easier than a lab ever can. im merely stating my experiences with the product mentioned, and anyone in future who might experience similar unexpected symptoms that may come accross this thread will be better off. its also how we aquire a knowledge base on a labs products and quality. if no one posts thier experiences how do you know the lab is still producing to the same quality in all batches etc. how do people now know that lab im not supposed to mention because of lying isnt really worth risking if it wasnt for people posting experiences with them?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just no else has experianced this does not mean it is winny......i don't get gyno from any test no matter the dose does that mean it is not test?? i also don't suffer from dry joints does that mean the gh i have is fake?? but like i said before your choice to make an assumption


----------



## scottish (Jul 11, 2007)

The only way to know for sure is to get the PC Var lab tested.


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Great information and veiws being posted! Just updating with some info on my cycle. 5 half weeks at the mo and feeling great , feeling like im making improvements all over. Got a few big spots on my shoulders/ back past few days, proper rotters. Will monitor it to see if its the var or just a sweaty skin condition. Face ,especialy rnd my nose feels oily and i noticed my nose is covered in big black heads. What is the consensous on weathr this may be var related? Im never this unkempt usualy! cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well your body's test levels will be heightened so oily skin can be a side that some suffer


----------



## jonathan1758 (Aug 29, 2008)

just finished a course of var only and its superb stuff.. way better than winny imo @ 60mg per day. Strength, shape, hardness and vascularity. Also winny used to give me a few spots on shoulders at the end of the course.. nothing at all with the var!


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

Your bodys androgen levels will be heightened,hence upregulation of sebum.Use some clearasil pads on your nose once a day


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

Thnks ...i've only noticed it over the past week (5 weeks in)! But i can really feel the oilyness on my nose and on my forehead!

2 weeks left!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

cool, sounds like all is going well. cant wait to see the pics mate


----------



## huytonturbo (Oct 31, 2009)

1 wk left! Feeling very easy to get angry lately. Body composition feels good, nice tight muscles! Appatite has dropped a lot, finding it hard to eat right! Cannot wait till the new year to become natty and try a new direction to get results! But i will always remember my 1st cycle of var...respect to u who are using much stronger gear, i can only imagine the dedication u all adhere to! Thanks


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

huytonturbo said:


> 1 wk left! Feeling very easy to get angry lately.


from 50mg of anavar. you're joking right? you sure its actual anger and not just mood swings because you have no testosterone in your system?


----------



## DogBoy (Aug 11, 2009)

^^^ anything that alters homeostasis has the ability to alter mood....some more than others.

Look at women and their 'time of the month' sh1t,they don't even take anything! lol


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I've never ever had any anger or "roid rage" as some people claim to, personally I think its just a placebo effect!


----------



## Stebo (Feb 2, 2010)

Considering similar myself, would love to see pics!


----------



## scott.s (Jan 22, 2010)

Stebo said:


> Considering similar myself, would love to see pics!


On my 4th day of 75mg var pc L feeling stronger and more vascular already. looking to put 500-600mg test p with it next week can't wait!!!!!


----------



## noid (Nov 27, 2009)

It's people like you on that are having (for the most part) good experiences of this type of thing that make it very difficult for me to stay away from them!

I have been thinking about doing it and have a lot more research to do but it looks like Var will be the way forward for me once everything else is sorted out.

Keep us informed as I'm eager to see the end result.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

No before and after pics yet buddy?


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

nothing worse than following a thread, listening to the results, and not seeing any before or after pics lol....my bloods boiling!!! its been 3 years! ha


----------

